# FS: 2x 560ti 2gb



## salvage-this (Jan 13, 2014)

EDIT:  One Sold!  I still have one left.  

I have 2 MSI 560ti for sale.  $100 shipped for one or $180 shipped for both.  I have them up for sale in a few different places so I'll be sure to edit the post with what I have left.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you have microstutter issues with these? Or any issues to note really?


----------



## salvage-this (Jan 13, 2014)

I had driver issues when I upgraded and installed updated drivers.  Once I cleaned out all of the old drivers I didn't see any issues, but I am not overly sensitive to that kind of stuff.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Neither am I. So, I would need 4 six pin connectors, right?


----------



## salvage-this (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep.  I have seen threads of people running them with a 650w PSU, but that is under what I would call safe if you are OCing.  Single rail 750w would be fine though.


----------



## lion149 (Jan 13, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## salvage-this (Jan 13, 2014)

Replied.

1 560 sold to lion149


----------



## Jiniix (Jan 16, 2014)

Is it still $100 shipped if I live in EU?


----------



## salvage-this (Jan 16, 2014)

I meant to say US only.  But I can look into shipping to see what the prices would be if you wanted to help out with some of the cost.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 16, 2014)

An international medium flat rate box I believe is about 20 bucks but I'm not sure if that covers over seas.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 16, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> An international medium flat rate box I believe is about 20 bucks but I'm not sure if that covers over seas.



lol no.  It's $60.  It was $43 for awhile but recently took a big jump to $60.  It was never $20...

The small flat rate is $24, which would not even come close to fitting a 560 Ti in it.

Though, if you wanted to risk it, you could put in the the flat rate padded envelope which is also $24 but has a 4 pound weight limit.  Pretty sure you'd be under.  Just get insurance and wrap the card with bubble wrap before putting it in the padded envelope.  Personally I think it would be OK.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 16, 2014)

A Priority Mail International small Flat Rate box is $20, and a medium is $40. So yeah I was off but a small one would work anyways.

How would this not fit a 560Ti


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 16, 2014)

Check your prices, a medium is $60....and a small flat rate box is $24 and would NEVER fit a 560 Ti.  Not even close.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 16, 2014)

To Canada it's $20 for the small and $40 for medium, but any other country is $24 and $60.

Also, a small flat rate's outside length measurement is 8 5/8'' long and a 560 Ti is 9'' long....not including packing material.

As I stated, he could put it in the flat rate padded envelope with extra bubble wrap layering and it would probably be ok.  It's the same price as a small flat rate at $24.  Shipping would be about $30 with insurance.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## 87dtna (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats, you can select Canada and take a screenshot.

Here's what happens when you select a country in Europe like where the guy that asked about international shipping is from-






Now stop arguing with me before you look like an even larger idiot.  I ship hundreds of items a year, I know the prices.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 17, 2014)

As I originally said, to Canada. I said I didn't know about overseas.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 17, 2014)

Perhaps you should have read my post before your reply with the screenshot then...IE post #14.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't see that. Sorry.


----------



## RujoKinJal (May 5, 2016)

Do you still have one for sale?


----------



## salvage-this (May 6, 2016)

I ended up selling it locally.


----------



## RujoKinJal (May 6, 2016)

okay thx


----------

